# Next Rlt Diver.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have managed to purchase a fairly large quantity of these prototype Tag Heuer 200 meter divers cases and an going to make up some watches.

Specs : 40mm All steel case with screw on back. Screw down signed crown. Swiss quartz jewelled movement. Rotating ratchet bezel. 200 Meters water resistant. Sapphire crystal. Choice of hands from the 12/24 option watch. The cases have some light scratches due to poor storage.

PS. The lume shot was taken using one of my new UV key ring torches.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mmmmmmmm. Got a dial design in mind yet Roy?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Oh...never mind these, Roy....get on with the chronographs!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I like it









Hope it will have 'RLT England' on the dial.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very







.... except for the hour hand


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

looks good , i agree about the hr hand tho


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Can I place my order to secure one Roy?









I like it just the way it is, even with that hour hand and plain dial and I like quartz!









What price range are we looking at?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice - any idea of cost yet? I got a set of three of these cases (men's diver, ladie's diver & gent's chronograph) some time ago. I haven't done anything with either of the diver's cases but I've got the chronograph up & running well. Uses a Miyota quartz movement (I can't remember which one) but it fits the case a treat.

Here's a link to an earlier post I made about it:

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=10902


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Carbon dial would be nice and no words (i really like that plain look!) and maybe even plonger hands? lemme know the price Roy but im in! Like Hakim im up for a clean looking quartz... add me to the first set pls.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You may wish to wait Hakim, I'm hoping to offer a choice of dials and as stated the hand choices from the option watch. I will make sure that there is one saved for you.









I think I will leave the RLT name from the dial and just leave it plain on these as they are Tag cases.

I don't have a definite price yet but hope to be somewhere around Â£70.

Sorry Jon, I'm not using Carbon fibre for these.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Shame re the carbon... Still can you put my name on one Roy... Like Hakim I'll defo have one. Cheers!


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Roy please put me down for one also.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Me too!!!









I would like number 8 hands


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Roy!









JonW, you're right...plongeur hands would add a nice color contrast to the black plain dial. Injects some pizzaz but I'm pretty happy the way it is with the "merc" hands.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Roy please put me down for one also.

I like it just the way it is, even with that hour hand and plain dial

Cheers Mal


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

May I also go down as a definite - and another vote here for 'I'd like the plongeur, but the merc will do' candidate...

thanks

Nick


----------



## grayman (May 25, 2006)

Hi!

May a "newbie" barge in and claim one of these beauties? If so, I'd like mine just as shown in the great pics, Roy.

This is only my 2nd post. I earlier tried to provide some info on an unusual Seiko from the 80's that I happen to own. I'd never seen another like it until the thread started.

I currently own 2 watches from RLT: an O&W 2801 and one of Roy's RLT-6s.

Please to meet y'all.


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

That dial in yellow with plongeur hands would be stunning.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome grayman









Roy could you put me down for one, and can I make my decision later on hands etc?

Toby


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You to everyone that has said that they will have one.

There will now be no dial choice as I have tried a few and none look as good as the original that I made and it will be easier for me to just make the one type.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Rotating ratchet bezel


So how does that work then Roy?









It's not circular on the outside, so is the crown "hidden" when the bezel is rotated by one hour? Can you post a picture in this position? I can't quite work that one out...or am I being daft?









Good to see a watch that requires a battery


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive just had a look at the hands that you will be offering Roy, something for everyone there ...Plongour hands have been done to death...


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ive just had a look at the hands that you will be offering Roy, something for everyone there ...Plongour hands have been done to death...


On reflection I think youre right about the Plongours.

I'd love one of these Roy. Can I comit to one but have a think on the hand choice?


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Very nice Roy!









I may be tempted!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Ray,

Thinking about it I can offer orange, red, blue, green or yellow dials , same choices and combinations from the option watch but these would not be luminous.

There is no need for any one to commit yet as I am at least 10 days away from completion on these and I will be making 80 or 90 of them.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Great case Roy









Very vintage looking. Save one for me please.

Mark.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, one last option for the ladies or Jason,









Full lume with pink print.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Roy said:


> Ok, one last option for the ladies or Jason,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It will go with my pink tutu









Cheers Roy


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> jasonm Posted Today, 07:24 PM
> 
> It will go with my pink tutu


More like your pink snorkel Jase!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good point, its Alysons pink snorkel









I wonder if she wants a new watch? ( She better not, shes just got new Bond Seamaster







)


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

The full lume dial with red indicies would be real nice.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Roy - is there any chance of some non-silver hands?

Cheers, Olly


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Personally I think the Pink is Perfect....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmm.... pink? er, ok....
















Any thoughts on pics of other hand combos? Lovin yer work Roy!


----------



## benz (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, I think I'm going to have to get me one of these.

Unusual and with saphire crystal.....at estimated price...got to be a winner.

I've decided that some quartz should join my little collection


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

I n the words of Andy form little braitain "I want that one"








,really like the look of that and with the hans as a option,think this might be my first watch bought from Roy,other than the preowned Rlt20 which arrived last week.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Wow, they look awesome. Put me down for one









Quite like the look of the full lume dial with red markings.........tho its quoted as pink markings







Looks red in the pic tho. errr......how 'pink' is it (why do I get the feeling I'm gonna regret saying that!







)

I'd go for red .......but pinks not really my style if you know what I mean!







failing that, the black is cool.

Can youtell us the length & height of the case Roy? Also whats the lug width?



Roger said:


> Oh...never mind these, Roy....get on with the chronographs!


Does this mean there is a chrono version in the pipeline as well?









cheers,

Mark.


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

I'd be interested in the lug width. I'm not sure if its the camera angle but the strap looks a bit "weedy" for that big chunky head. I still love the watch it just makes dressing it a bit more of a challenge.

I was also wondering if its possible to get a non branded "eco-drive" type movement and, If so, could you fit one into one of these cases? I don't know why exactly but i think that chequerboard effect would fit very well.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There will not be a chrono version.

The dial may only be available in black now as I have enough to do.

Case height is approx 11mm and it is 43mm lug to lug.

The strap size is 17.5mm but an 18mm fits fine.

The movement will be Swiss quartz, sorry no eco drive this would double the price of the watch.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> The dial may only be available in black now as I have enough to do. ***** Grumpy line removed by Moderator **********


Grumpy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

John, your too quick I deleted it.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Roy said:


> Ok, one last option for the ladies or Jason,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Roy and All,

Like Grayman, I too am new and this is also only my second(ish) post - spooky, as I originally wanted to log on as 'Gray'.

SWMBO has a bus pass birthday next month, and/but was knocked out by the pink version. I will be in deep poo if you don't go ahead with this one, particularly as I couldn't locate the supplier of the pink NATO strap ArtistMike showed on the recent Saturday Watch call.

Watch looks great in both pics

Best regards

Grey


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Please put me on wait list Roy.

Looks like a well worthwhile project.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> .....as I have enough to do.










You're starting to sound like my wife







.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Since this one doesnt have a number and isnt a full member of the RLT range (wont have RLT on the dial), will it be called the "RLTag"?


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi All,

@ Roy, could you let me/us know which colours are the full lume dial.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Where's the pink one gone


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Where's the pink one gone


I think Jase snapped it up


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Since this one doesnt have a number and isnt a full member of the RLT range (wont have RLT on the dial), will it be called the "RLTag"?


I`ve just noticed it`s listed on the update as the RLT29


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

sorry to be a pain roy, any idea if these cases will take a 7s26 ? i fancy doing a bit of swapping


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul said:


> Hi All,
> 
> @ Roy, could you let me/us know which colours are the full lume dial.
> 
> ...


Sorry Paul, none are available with full lume dial.



pugster said:


> sorry to be a pain roy, any idea if these cases will take a 7s26 ? i fancy doing a bit of swapping


I do not know, I doubt it as the case was made for a slim quartz movement.

Some people are ordering half a dozen at a time







There aint gonna be many left for long.


----------

